# Marine Powerhead Question



## Octavian (Sep 30, 2009)

I'm in the process of upgrading my 29 gallon saltwater tank to 50g tank and was wondering what people would recommend for the powerheads...

1 or 2 Ecotech Marine VorTech MP10 ES Water Pump

or

1 Ecotech Marine VorTech MP40w ES Water Pump


----------



## Dax (Sep 29, 2010)

I don't have either but have read *alot *about them. For a 50 gal, 1 MP40 is the way to go. It can be turned down for a lower volume and is expansion friendly.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

I would say two mp10 would be great for your tank


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

In terms of flow, the 2 MP-10s would be better, as 1 MP-40 just won't be able to create the sam flow patterns.


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

gucci17 said:


> I would say two mp10 would be great for your tank





ameekplec. said:


> In terms of flow, the 2 MP-10s would be better, as 1 MP-40 just won't be able to create the sam flow patterns.


+1

I have an MP-40, but do have to run another powerhead to prevent dead spaces. when I can afford to, going to add an MP-10 to my 75g.


----------



## Dax (Sep 29, 2010)

Well, don't I feel stupid? ... lol.

A lot of places have these running on their tanks, you might want to pay one a visit and have them let you "play with it". I like the try before you buy approach.


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

I think the order goes:

Maxijet or Koralia poweheads, then Tunze Powerheads, and finally the best: Vortech

If you have the money for vortech then read suggestions mentioned


----------



## Big Ray (Dec 8, 2009)

one on each side.

I have 1 MP40 on one side of my 65G and the growth of SPS is really funny when you look closely, the side facing the MP40 has MUCH better growth as well as polyp extension and colors, other side, not so much !

also goes off to show how proper flow is more important than even lighting, as both sides got the same light 
.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

You know what, I almost bought a nano wavebox from someone on AP but they wouldn't hold it for me and sold both of them. I was hoping to try one of those out with a mp40 but I guess I'm stuck using two mp40s now.


----------



## Big Ray (Dec 8, 2009)

gucci17 said:


> You know what, I almost bought a nano wavebox from someone on AP but they wouldn't hold it for me and sold both of them. I was hoping to try one of those out with a mp40 but I guess I'm stuck using two mp40s now.


HAHA I saw that !! and I thought u got it already  haha

there are also a couple threads on RC about MP60 and how it doesnt work well on tanks lower than 36" tall !! lol ppl cant keep their sand in place  I just remember talking about this before here.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Big Ray said:


> HAHA I saw that !! and I thought u got it already  haha
> 
> there are also a couple threads on RC about MP60 and how it doesnt work well on tanks lower than 36" tall !! lol ppl cant keep their sand in place  I just remember talking about this before here.


No I wish...I was so upset 

I emailed him the same day he posted and said I WILL BUY 100% PLEASE LET ME KNOW. I even told him that I would have someone pick it up for me first. I get an email back in the middle of the night on Sunday to call him. I get ahold of him on Monday morning and he said he sold it last night. So weird...guess it just wasn't meant to be.

I have no need for a mp60 anyways. 36" tall tank is pretty damn tall lol. I'm actually worried that I may get spillage because my waterline seems too high in my rimless tank. Kinda stresses me out that I may have to either cut the glass on my back panel to lower the overflow's lip or buy glass and eurobrace it.


----------



## Big Ray (Dec 8, 2009)

good point Gucci, Im gonna get the waterline level lower as well. in my current tank, water line is 2" lower, and the black rim does get wet at the middle !! so if it wasnt there, I would have had water splashing out lol

the little earth quake we had some months ago did splash water out of my tank  lol salt creep when I went home on one side !

Id say lover water line if you can, as euro bracing will just make it harder to put ure hand int he tnk  

sorry thread starter for hijack


----------

